# Breaking News: Dallas Cowboys Release WR Terrell Owens



## Captain_Canuck (Dec 3, 2008)

This is Breaking News from ESPN ... http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3953647


> The Dallas Cowboys have released controversial wide receiver Terrell Owens, sources told ESPN's Michael Smith late Wednesday. The Cowboys paid Owens a $12 million signing bonus just last year, included as part of a new four-year, $34 million deal.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I love it!

Being a 49ers fan, it's too bad the Cowboys aren't saddled with TOs enormous ego. But, on the other hand, seeing TO shown the door is a pretty good feeling too. 

It would be even better if he couldn't find a new job, but unfortunately, that won't happen. He's just too damn talented ON the football field. Somebody will take a chance on him and hope "this time is different". Or maybe just take him knowing that you'll get one good year, maybe two, and then it'll be time to move on.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Watching this on ESPN right now... Crazy stuff! :eek2:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

ESPN's Michael Smith stated live on SportsCenter a few minutes ago that Cowboys owner Jerry Jones was denying that info...but,Smith insists that T.O.'s days as a Cowboy is over.
If it is indeed true,T.O. will have more time to work on that new reality show for VH1 this summer. 
 :grin:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

FOX Sports' Jay Glazer is reporting that T.O. has been released too.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/9292958/Sources:-T.O.'s-turbulent-time-with-'Boys-over


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Neither the Cowboys or the league's official sites have posted anything confirming this news at this time.
However,the Fort Worth Star-Telegram's site is reporting that Owens has been released.

http://www.star-telegram.com/sports/story/1239742.html


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

As a Raider fan.....I cringe hearing stuff like this. Don't think about it Al! Put the phone down.......put it down!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oakland is where wide receivers go to die:lol:


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The Raiders are the only team I could see signing him at this point. Maybe Washington if they can some how fit him into the cap. They always find away.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish he would go to Baltimore...yes, I'm a Ravens fan...I think he would be ok there because Ray Lewis & Ed Reed control their locker room. They won't let T.O. divide them. Sadly, he'll be a Raider b/c Al will sign any WR with a pulse.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I wish he would go to Baltimore...yes, I'm a Ravens fan...I think he would be ok there because Ray Lewis & Ed Reed control their locker room. They won't let T.O. divide them. Sadly, he'll be a Raider b/c Al will sign any WR with a pulse.


No way! We have already went down that road with him before and he didn't want to be here and myself and most Ravens fans would not be happy at all with that. I was willing to take a chance on him when we traded for him from S.F.. I figured maybe there was a problem with the team and not really him. Now he has caused problems with 3 teams I would not even think about it.

Plus we are out of cap room after re-signing Ray and signing Matt Birk yesterday.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Michael, you don't think Ed & Ray would keep him in line? They need another WR bad!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Michael, you don't think Ed & Ray would keep him in line? They need another WR bad!


Do I yes. But as close as we were last year I don't want to take the chance of him ripping the team a part. It is not worth it. Remember as Vet like Flacco was last year he is still only going into his second year and I am not sure how he would take it if T.O. goes off on him on the sidelines.

Plus I think we will go W.R. in the first round this year.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good point about Flacco...sophomore seasons are rarely pretty.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I love it!
> 
> Being a 49ers fan, it's too bad the Cowboys aren't saddled with TOs enormous ego. But, on the other hand, seeing TO shown the door is a pretty good feeling too.
> 
> *It would be even better if he couldn't find a new job,* but unfortunately, that won't happen. He's just too damn talented ON the football field. Somebody will take a chance on him and hope "this time is different". Or maybe just take him knowing that you'll get one good year, maybe two, and then it'll be time to move on.


With his money he doesn't need a job.:nono2:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

On another note,Cowboys fans can download a toolbar for their PC's at the following link. 

http://www.dallascowboys.com/toolbar/

It is available for IE and Firefox currently.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> On another note,Cowboys fans can download a toolbar for their PC's at the following link.
> 
> http://www.dallascowboys.com/toolbar/
> 
> It is available for IE and Firefox currently.


He would rip any team apart. He goes for the QB's throat first. He is never at fault. _See McNabb, Garcia, Romo, next?_


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Oakland is where wide receivers go to die:lol:


Not Randy Moss


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also rumours that Roy Williams the safety was cut also...


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> Not Randy Moss


Ouch...that hurt. That's another thing a Raider fan will not forget about the Patriots. That and the snow bowl.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Not Randy Moss


He died in Oakland, but came back to life in NE:lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

NFL Network aired some video footage of Jerry Jones confirming T.O.'s release a few minutes ago...so,it is now a done deal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TO is not without his faults, so I won't go into those... but I have a hard time blaming him for all the ills of the Cowboys.

Dallas has lots of problems beyond TO... and one could even cite the signing of TO (with full knowledge of his history) is a problem that transcends any distraction he might have caused.

Similarly, the Eagles have other problems beyond their time with TO as well... defensive issues, and no consistent offense to speak of beyond McNabb.

The 49ers were in the process of heading south when TO was there, and their experiences since then clearly indicate they too had more problems than just TO.

Again, not defending the man.. he has some personality issues at times, but he is simply not the cause of all ills on the teams he has been a part of. Scapegoating him like that lets a LOT of others off the hook.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From nfl.com:
Jerry Jones called it a 'tough decision' releasing Owens.
The team also confirmed that veteran safety Roy Williams has been released too.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d80f15db7&template=without-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> TO is not without his faults, so I won't go into those... but I have a hard time blaming him for all the ills of the Cowboys.
> 
> Dallas has lots of problems beyond TO... and one could even cite the signing of TO (with full knowledge of his history) is a problem that transcends any distraction he might have caused.
> 
> ...


+5


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

T.O...T.O. T.O.T.Ooooooooooooo

T.O...T.O. T.O.T.Ooooooooooooo

T.O...T.O. T.O.T.Ooooooooooooo :eek2::eek2::eek2:

Definitely Raiders material...maybe the Vikes...fits the mold. :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brad Childress has already said that he wont have him........
I'm pretty sure that he was on Phillies coaching staff when T.O was there.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Good I hope no one signs him


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Brad Childress has already said that he wont have him........
> I'm pretty sure that he was on Phillies coaching staff when T.O was there.


T.O. played baseball too (Phillies)?????


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Oakland is where wide receivers go to die:lol:


that's what i said earlier today when someone mentioned the raiders as t.o's next stop


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> If it is indeed true,T.O. will have more time to work on that new reality show for VH1 this summer.
> :grin:


sweet!!! i was hoping this would happen! i said to my wife a month ago that this would be a dream come true if it happened this year!!!!! :evilgrin::jump3::new_popco


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

rey_1178 said:


>


Us Raider fans have put up with a lot these past few years. Please....we really didn't think it could get worse....please oh please don't sign this emotional, demotivating wreck.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

He's with Buffalo! LET'S GO BUFFALO! HA! Thank you Buffalo Argonauts....or Toronto Bills, er..... Poor Buffalo, first they get the shaft by losing home games to Toronto, now they have to deal with the dog and pony show that TO will bring to the city.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn! We do NOT need this idiot on the Bills. What a joke.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> T.O. played baseball too (Phillies)?????


:lol:sorry, PHILLY......


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

someone is very mad about t.o. being a bill now


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

lflorack said:


> Damn! We do NOT need this idiot on the Bills. What a joke.


Got any other suggestions? Nothing the Bills have tried over the past decade have worked, this is worth a shot. I welcome TO to the team, it will be an awesome year!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Got any other suggestions? Nothing the Bills have tried over the past decade have worked, this is worth a shot. I welcome TO to the team, it will be an awesome year!


I would welcome him as well. It's only a 1 year deal, he will play like hell for that first year hoping to get another contract, but it seems like year 3-4 he starts in on the cry baby antics.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Good I hope no one signs him


hopes dashed.


----------

